# 49 year old Drake Mallard!!



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd just go with the story of you shot a mallard that was shot at by guys pre-vietnam era. He was born before Kennedy was assasinated.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Trying to discredit my 49yr old duck shame on you guys... lol
I just looked at the feet and the thumbs are still there.
I should freeze that bird! going out in the trash tomorrow if not!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

exactly.


after 49yrs of running the gauntlet, all those hard miles and winters, all the rigs he's seen, all the calling, the shots taken at him....

AR34's uncanny ability to talk duck lured him to his ultimate demise! 


I bow to you sir!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Branta said:


> exactly.
> 
> 
> after 49yrs of running the gauntlet, all those hard miles and winters, all the rigs he's seen, all the calling, the shots taken at him....
> ...


Heck yeah I would act like a deer hunter.. I would buy a whole ton of hoodies and hats of various decoy, call, gun, ammo manufactures and take pictures and start sending them out waiting on the offers to come in. :evil:


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Branta said:


> exactly.
> 
> 
> after 49yrs of running the gauntlet, all those hard miles and winters, all the rigs he's seen, all the calling, the shots taken at him....
> ...


 
LMAO you know it. 

every once in a while a squirl finds a nut!!
I do not see it very likely this band was reproted correctly. I would question it if it were 1 or 2 years older than the oldest but come on 20 years older??
Makes a good story though! So far.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Heck yeah I would act like a deer hunter.. I would buy a whole ton of hoodies and hats of various decoy, call, gun, ammo manufactures and take pictures and start sending them out waiting on the offers to come in. :evil:


Make sure to get your name on your hoody.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Make sure to get your name on your hoody.


 
Don't forget a couple of Mousepads with them holding the buck or even some of those buttons like the proud mom wears at a football game of her kid, only its the guy wearing it of him and the deer (true story)


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I got several with an 888 prefix from back in the 80's. That 1980's for all you young guns out there, not 1880's! :lol: 

AR34 I also  :cheeky-sm and a little tongue slap as well. Congrats and an awesome story either way. 

That is one of the many reasons I wonder why bands are selling on ebay so much. Every band I have there is a story and memory behind them. What's the story behind ebay bands? 

Maybe something like this; 

I remember one year when the gails of November came early. I was laying on my bed surfing ebay looking for an unreported band, as I really needed a boost to my ego. It was then that I thought; "I could add another band" to my nearly full lanyard, It would give me the extra bling to show how I can make the goose calls sing! So I search and searched and found the right one, a Maryland goose band reported by no one! 

The auction had just seconds to go on the band I crouched like a tiger ready to go........I was trembling like a school girl and so was my hand. As I waited I took, another drink of my beer to steady my nerves and calm my fears. I had my trigger finger ready to snipe the poor chump I was bidding against because I'm a punk. The seconds ticked by as I waited to pounce.... on the band that was mine from the minute I thunk. How cleaver of me I thought everyone will think I can "talk the talk" 


Finally the moment arrived as the seconds ticked down, I got this band because this bidder was a clown! ***** he got a bid in on me! I told myself bid you fool bid! bid! but it was like I had the dreaded "bidder fever" I couldn't seem to get my pointer finger to move........it was then I over came my fears! I got in the last bid I was almost in tears! :yikes: And that boys is how I got this one! :lol: 

Nice job AR!

Smoke out


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

smoke said:


> I got several with an 888 prefix from back in the 80's. That 1980's for all you young guns out there, not 1880's! :lol:
> 
> AR34 I also  :cheeky-sm and a little tongue slap as well. Congrats and an awesome story either way.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Smoke. It's stuff like that that keeps me coming back to this site! And Congrats on the band, Mark. Let us know if you get the straight story.....


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

seems very old for a duck, but well done.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's just a piece of metal with numbers on it! 

Your welcome AR, good think I suggested we stay a little long because someone keep whining that we were done seeing ducks. 

No calling to that duck. We were both just standing there and I was on the phone with the wife and he and 2 hens come buzzing from behind, 2 passes with no calling and just motion from the jerk, we both pulled up and I think we both tag him and I was the dog and chased it down and collected his prized!


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

firenut8190 said:


> It's just a piece of metal with numbers on it!
> 
> Your welcome AR, good think I suggested we stay a little long because someone keep whining that we were done seeing ducks.
> 
> No calling to that duck. We were both just standing there and I was on the phone with the wife and he and 2 hens come buzzing from behind, 2 passes with no calling and just motion from the jerk, we both pulled up and I think we both tag him and I was the dog and chased it down and collected his prized!


Nothing like a good hunting buddy to tell the story how it really happened!:lol:


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

He did leave out it is his best hunting spot!! LOL
That is why I keep him around!! Hard to find a good hunting partner


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Nice One!!

Fire: I'd watch out for repercussions! hide your calls, check your gun continually, check your shells.... (so he doesn't slip in some poppers)


I have to give them credit that at least they got the right size for the band (size 7)
you'd be surprised how many eff that up!!


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes thanks Branta, I missed that completely. I take back everything I said nice about that ass...:rant:
OH its on now!!


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thought about it but didnt guess he would!!! Smoke was all over it....:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Want hunt in the Am?


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

So how did you manage to phone it in or what not and get a report back or what not?? Or did they volunteer to do it for ya?!


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

BigR said:


> So how did you manage to phone it in or what not and get a report back or what not?? Or did they volunteer to do it for ya?!


It was a unclaimed band off a malard drake!!! He got lucky on the bird he picked to put it on.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

lmao!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Typos happen. Buddy shot a goose in 2002 that was banded in 2004.

Sent in the info and was told "it was not on record". Double checked, sent it in again, same result.

Didn't think much of it, a few years ago he called in the number on a whim to figure out it was banded two years after he shot it.

Ghost goose. Weird.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

The typo was my buddy ordering bands off ebay!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That is awesome:lol::lol::lol:

For the record, Caddis, KLR, anyone who hunts with me.. Feel free to band any bird I shoot that you retrieve and you do not have to tell me.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I really had no idea!  That story right there is some funny ****! :lol: I did that to my buddy Curt in Canada. We put the smack down on a flock and I our buddy CHris and I went out to retrieve the birds and all ready had a plan formulated. He was going to say more birds get down, when he said that I was going to add a fake band to the goose under cover of my layout blind and act like nothing happened. Until we started checking the birds and asked who shot that bird over on the left? Bingo I got him he was all jacked up fist pumpin smilin ear to ear until he read the info on the band! :yikes: :lol: But the bad thing was he never gave my band back and I was an a hole!!!!  

Great story boys it kept me entertained for a couple days! 

Thanks

Smoke


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I told the hunters in my pit to get down I hear some more coming. They ducked down and I added a "Randy the flag man" band to the leg of a goose we had just shot. The claimer took the bird and messed with it for over 30 minutes to get the band off and on his lanyard. Its still on his lanyard and that has been 5 years or more now. I will never tell him what happened.:lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

smoke said:


> But the bad thing was he never gave my band back and I was an a hole!!!!
> 
> Smoke


WAS?!! Don't sell yourself short!! :evil: 

pretty mean thing to do to a guy, especially to a buddy and someone that never shoot bands. Just had to ruin their day, didn't yah?
Pretty low, I'd say.











So did I ever tell you the story of the amazing oregon band?

buddy outwest never shoots bands - and he *STACKS* birds. heading outwest with my other friend from Canada for a visit, so he brings a band he just shot out east to put on one of Jimmy's birds.

we go out, bang, bang,
walter retrieves jimmy's bird and wouldn't you know it... he says it's banded! 

Jim didn't believe him for the longest time that morning and then? 
Oooooh boy - talk about over the top!! We had to listen (at near nauseum) to him retell the story over, and over, and over for DAYS about "_what a great going away shot_", "_guys, remember when I whack that bird over at the pond", "nice shot RB. well, not as nice as that BANDED mallard I shot the other day_...." it was getting hard to take!!

called it in (this was thanksgiving weekend, so the answering service took his info down)

couple weeks later, I get a phone call from Oregon.

and apparently his bird that he was so SURE must've come from northern alberta it was so big and the legs on it
actually came from........?

Nova Scotia!!!

so it literally travelled from one end of the continent to the other, across four flyways, into the westerly headwinds, up and over the Rockies....
the kicker? Somewhere along the way, it had a sex change operation!
May have ended up a drake mallard, but started out as a hen BLACK DUCK!


an amazing story for sure.... 

he STILL won't give up the band. yup. still on the lanyard!! 

and I like that it is. Because every year it's my visual reminder to ask him; 
"_Hey Jimmy, remember that big, red legged, banded drake you shot....yeah. that's some kinda funny sheet raught thar'_!"


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Not to be a killjoy as I enjoy a little fun along the way. 

*What about the purpose of banding and the data collected?*


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Not to be a killjoy as I enjoy a little fun along the way.
> 
> *What about the purpose of banding and the data collected?*


I emailed the BBL and let them know it was a recovered band...


----------

